# Letters after id#



## bearybubba2008 (Aug 29, 2013)

I have been curious about this for several years and wonder if anyone knows that answer:

Does anyone know what the letters mean that are after a Medicare beneficiaries ID#? I think 'C' is for someone mentally challenged and 'D' is for a widow using her husband's SSN. Is there a list somewhere that shows what the letters mean?

Thanks!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 29, 2013)

bearybubba2008 said:


> I have been curious about this for several years and wonder if anyone knows that answer:
> 
> Does anyone know what the letters mean that are after a Medicare beneficiaries ID#? I think 'C' is for someone mentally challenged and 'D' is for a widow using her husband's SSN. Is there a list somewhere that shows what the letters mean?
> 
> Thanks!



http://ssa-custhelp.ssa.gov/app/ans...rs-after-a-social-security-or-medicare-number

Hope this helps~


----------



## dkbilling (Aug 29, 2013)

I believe that the listing is found on either the Medicare or Social Security websites. 
You can just google the questions and I think it will take you to the correct place. If you will notice the C follows someone else's SSN, not the pt's. This indicates that the pt has MCR coverage under a parent, thus the C designation. I have the list, but do not remember exactly which site provided it. You can always contact your MAC and then can direct you to the info. B and D are always a SSN other than the pt.


----------



## bearybubba2008 (Aug 29, 2013)

dkbilling said:


> I believe that the listing is found on either the Medicare or Social Security websites.
> You can just google the questions and I think it will take you to the correct place. If you will notice the C follows someone else's SSN, not the pt's. This indicates that the pt has MCR coverage under a parent, thus the C designation. I have the list, but do not remember exactly which site provided it. You can always contact your MAC and then can direct you to the info. B and D are always a SSN other than the pt.



I looked on the websites and couldn't find anything. And I did know that the 'C', 'D', and 'B' were another's ss#. Thanks!


----------



## bearybubba2008 (Aug 29, 2013)

Rebecca, 
Thanks for the link! Curiosity settled!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 29, 2013)

If you need a Medicare link, below is WPS.  They provide the same information as the first link provided.



http://wpsmedicare.com/j8macpartb/resources/new_providers/suffixes-and-descriptions.shtml


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 29, 2013)

bearybubba2008 said:


> Rebecca,
> Thanks for the link! Curiosity settled!



Happy to help~


----------

